# Lucky Models.com???



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Has anyone ever place an order with these guys before? 

I can get a 3-1/2" X 7" sheet of brass 1/35 Diamond plate for 3.27 USD w/ FREE air shipping....but....well......you know when it sounds to good to be true??

Check out the link and tell me what you think?

http://www.luckymodel.com/scale.aspx?item_no=PE%20TE015


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

fluke, 

I haven't, but........you know when it sounds to good to be true. Wait for more responses or find another seller. They can't be the only seller. rr


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Sorry for the late response RoadRunner but* WOW!! *The folks at Luckymodel.com are great! My photo etch diamond plate pattern arrived in just 7 days, FREE shipping for small items...check it out. They answered my questions very fast and have been excellent!

http://www.luckymodel.com/

*ONE PROBLEM:* I don't know what Tamiya was thinking when they did the diamond plate pattern for their 1/35 scale WWII German Halftrack...but the section I have from the Tamiya kit is larger than what I got today....its WAY TOO SMALL for what I'm doing. No doubt its probably 1/35 scale? but I wonder what the *1.8 * 0.9* means? The sets total size is nice large *3.5 X 7 inches*. It came nicely packaged.

SO....I will trade this set for a diamond pattern thats 1/24 scale?...NOT PLASTRUCK. OR if you can provide a photo using a dime for comparison?


----------



## fantacmet (Sep 6, 2007)

Yeah the folks at Luckymodel are pretty good. Not the greatest on initiating their communication, when something is out of stock, but they are good at the actually communication itself, and good at everything else. I've been happy with them. I still procure most of my stuff locally for patriotic reasons. Although I do still give some business to luckymodel, and greatmodels, and roll models. Although lucky has gotten about 7 orders from me, roll has gotten one and great has gotten 2 orders. Lucky is my first choice for mail order.


----------

